# serious new tank



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

well been some time since i posted on the forum, so here we go, just a wee tank, obviously marine
















for anyone interested in the size, 5 foot long, 2 foot high and three foot front to back, main panels starfire glass but all panels in 12 m.m excepting the base which is twinned
stand is sectioned 50/50 bit all solid pine rather than melamine or similar, one side carries a 29l,14h,24d sump, plus the skimmer, nitrate reductor, return pumps etc, the other side carries most of the electrics, aquatronica, 3 plug bars temp,level,orp controllers etc, plus an aquamedic mv computer for the nitrate reductor, an ozone unit, twin am sp3000 dosing units and the tunze multicontroller, externally there is a chiller thats dual controlled via its own onboard temp unit plus the aquatronica unit, flow in the tank is provided by the or 3500 return pump and a pair of tunze 6100`s, lighting is a pair of 80 watt d&d megatwins, a twin 59 watt unit with atinic and pure atinic tubes, twin 36 watt aquablue plus tubes driven by an arcadia unit plus a pair of atinic pc 55watt units, all lighting controled time wise by the tronica plus in the event the water temp rises the tronica reduces the lighting levels
water levels are controled by the tronica as well as is the ozone injection via the skimmer, basic trace elements dosed via pump and again controled by the comp as is the nightlight led strip
basic tank has a capacity of 150 gallons, the sump, nitrate unit and phos reactor add up to close to 200 galls of usefull water capacity, sumps basically argonite and mud, with calerpa and macro algea

when i find the more upto date stocked pics i will post


----------



## derbyleighton (Sep 10, 2007)

bit to technical for me but a sweet tank all the same


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

get a rep!!!
hehe 2 beardies in there would b nice....
lol


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Thats a serious bit of kit...........be nice to see it set up....:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice tank, And some very nice kit.

What skimmer are you using?


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

because of the low stocking levels i have a modded am 1000 on it, basically its the or 2500 pump but carries the mce needle wheel, twin air inlets one injecting ozone, tried the mce600 but the am pulls out far more brown muck so it got sold, may go to a 3000 shorty if i feel the need but as my organics dont show on test kits even with monthly 20 gall water changes left out for a month, well nitrate below 5, i really dont think at this time i need to upgrade further on the skimmer, perhaps is i was sps dominated i would have too, not just my test kits showing this but two other mates are showing the same readings


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

They are good skimmer, Went abit overboard on 150G and bought myself a AM 5000 twin


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

jesus that is overboard, nice skimmer but one hell of a hieght, no way would that beast fit in my cabinet, dunno if you dose phyto, i do and the skimmer has to be turned off for a couple of hours, you pulling straight air or have you got an ozoniser strapped into the system as well, if i had one complaint about the am`1000s it would be that sodding flap in the pumps, mate of mines strapped an aquabee and a mesh wheel onto his 1000, that gives good performance as well


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

dunno if this will work, was taken a few weeks back late evening, the corals by then tend to be closing down a touch
Video of late evening - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

large file


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah i dose phyto, Turn the skimmer for about 8hrs because it's so oversized, Don't use ozone.


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

here we go, some of the tank and some of the setup


----------



## JPWS (Jul 29, 2007)

Beautiful! You must be really proud of that, I'm highly jealous of it. 

Excellent set up and electrics aswell, the fish won't be complaining about needing a spare plug socket for the TV either!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

thats a really nice pom-pom you got in there. And which aquatronica did you get? was it the started kit or did you go full board?

nice tank


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

WHOA that is a BEAST!! :eek4: some SERIOUS money there! How much did all of it set ya back? Excellent tank, as somebody has said before you should be very proud..extremely jelous over here :blush:


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

tronica is the basic plus what i thought i would need, hence no lan unit or salinity probes, though it does have 3 temp probes one in the sump, one in the tank and one in the hood, 2 level probes, one in the sump and one in the topup unit

cost - trust me you dont wanna know, thank god i had the liverock from my old rio400, tunzes, ts24 set close to £550, pair tunze rocks £100, tronica units £600+, aquamedic bits pumps electronics etc £800+, chiller and pump £300, lighting, some i already had so adding the new bits and replacing the tubes £500+, so add to that ther cost of a custom tank and stand, not putting that on here in case my partner sees it :whistling2:but think £k`s as its in 12 m.m starfire glass, sump £50, water as i got it premixed and paid in advance £100 for 150 galls at .026 sg, odds n sods plumbing and pipes plus plugs prob around £150, delivery of the tank £150

a lot of money but as she says its only money and its something you enjoy so go for it, then again initially she thought it was gonna be 30inches front to back, i slipped in the extra 6 inches :blush:

however there was a compromise, as i took up the space the telly went in i had to replace the telly - with a 50 inch wall mounted plasma :mf_dribble:, then again she thought i was gonna get a 32 inch lol, think Mc D`s supersize please :2thumb:


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

treeboa said:


> as she says its only money and its something you enjoy so go for it


You are indeed a very lucky man, I could only dream of my O/h saying that:lol2:


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

yeah i know, takes a bit of getting used too, she dont even want to know whats in my bank account either :flrt:, i mentioned to her the other night i was looking into the led lighting system for the tank, how much she asked, when i said about 2k all she said was whats the advantages, basically as you know the running costs are cheaper and long term bulbs, she sat there worked out 160 againt 610 watts and the chiller costs and said wont take long to recoupe the costs, especially when you add in the yearly costs of your tubes, me i was ghobsmacked, might tell her i need a new laptop tonight :whistling2:


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

LOVELY SET-UP AND FISH :no1:


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

treeboa said:


> cost - trust me you dont wanna know, thank god i had the liverock from my old rio400, tunzes, ts24 set close to £550, pair tunze rocks £100, tronica units £600+, aquamedic bits pumps electronics etc £800+, chiller and pump £300, lighting, some i already had so adding the new bits and replacing the tubes £500+, so add to that ther cost of a custom tank and stand, not putting that on here in case my partner sees it :whistling2:but think £k`s as its in 12 m.m starfire glass, sump £50, water as i got it premixed and paid in advance £100 for 150 galls at .026 sg, odds n sods plumbing and pipes plus plugs prob around £150, delivery of the tank £150


WHOOOOAAAAA :eek4: *faints*


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

> WHOOOOAAAAA :eek4: *faints*


and someone says put a poxy beardie in it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

should have got an lcd.. :lol2: 

great setup!! well worth the money!


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

nah compared the screens on both, personally felt plasma had the edge, had the same make both in lcd and plasma side by side with the same channel on, then said nah terrible, went to currys and thrashed out a deal for the same unit cheaper :bash:


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

that looks larger than 12" back?


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

Are you talking about the width of the tank?

If so it's 36"


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

treeboa said:


> nah compared the screens on both, personally felt plasma had the edge, had the same make both in lcd and plasma side by side with the same channel on, then said nah terrible, went to currys and thrashed out a deal for the same unit cheaper :bash:


i prefer not to have burn marks on the screen! :whistling2:


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

one of the reasons i use the desription front to back is some people use the word depth and some width, depth i use to mean top to bottom and width as the front side to side plane

and yes it is 36 inches


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

superted, can you show me where the burn marks appear, obviously old tech plasmas had this, then again old tech led units had pixel fade or worse, the life expectancy of the new plasmas is 50,000 hours or will last the average user 11 years which is far in excess of what the crt`s do, though as we both know there are many more crts outlasting that, what you have to think about is advances in technology, so possibly by the time the plasma has `burnt out` i will have my all singing all dancing holoprojector with smell o vision, just the thing for watch those hot young things on men and motors, or perhaps i will by then be dead, in which case the scouse version of gone with the wind comes into play " frankly my dear i dont give a f**k":Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

No wonder you have been quiet lately. You have been lured over to the dark side.Throw those fish in a pan,have a fry up and get some snakes in that tank.What's next-pipe and slippers?And another thing.......what's starfire glass?:2thumb:Harry


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

lol harry, me been lured to the dark side, i thought that was were i came from :rotfl:, starfire is very clear glass and fookin expensive to boot, pipe n slippers, nah not yet, no my old partner in crime martin was more akin to that even if it was fish skin ones, though he did offer to make my crapping machine labrador into a pair

you never know i may just build some nice vivs in the bungalow yet

throw my beloveds :flrt:in a pan, tell ya what next time im out fishing i will rather than throw them back


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

now it wants feeding


----------



## mickie_quinn89 (Nov 1, 2007)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow it so beautiful how much altogether has it cos t you lol in the thousands lol ? lucky guy up there wiht the best


----------

